# A few PBP questions.



## munkeygurl (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi I'm new here though have been on your sister site BYC. I just got a Pot belly piggy and have a few questions that I'm hoping someone can help me with.

We came across Takoda (the PBp) last Monday I don't have any information on how old he is or where he came from. Is there a way to tell how old he is? I've had a WIDE verity of ages guessed for him (though I'm also currently trying to set up a vet appt.) is there a way I can better guess his age?

Also he has super dry skin, I've given him ivermectin already but would like to help him with the dry skin as well. If needed I will do my best to get pictures. 

thank you so much,
Munkeygurl


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Corn husker's lotion is given to lambs who are frequently sheared to help freshen up their hide. I think you would be able to put that on your pig.


----------



## munkeygurl (Jun 4, 2012)

thank you, I will have to stop out and get some to try it.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jun 4, 2012)

Olive oil works - good luck and let us know what works oh and


----------



## munkeygurl (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you so much, I will try that tomorrow! and thank you for the welcome


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 5, 2012)

and congratulations on your new friend!


----------



## munkeygurl (Jun 5, 2012)

So far so good with the olive oil! thank you so much 

and thank you Stubbornhillfarm for the welcome and congratulations!


----------



## munkeygurl (Jun 6, 2012)

Here are some images of my pbp.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 7, 2012)

That looks like mites.  Your best bet is to have a skin scraping done during your vet appointment and get him on the appropriate meds.  It's certainly not just dry skin.  Congrats on your new PBP!  Ours is such a hoot.


----------



## munkeygurl (Jun 7, 2012)

wouldn't ivermectin kill them?


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jun 9, 2012)

I am not a PBP expert, in fact have never owned one nor do I have any experience with mites BUT do breed pigs. I do know that breaking the cycle on bugs is HARD. Ivermectin may kill the live ones but may not kill the eggs. I would also suspect that you are going to need to some kind of cream to rub into the infected areas. 

As I say I am NO expert but I agree you do need to call your vet. 

Hope you get it sorted. 

Liz


----------



## munkeygurl (Jun 10, 2012)

his skin looks a lot better now, though it's not all better we are keeping up on the oils for his skin and giving him a good rub down. I'm going to give him another bath and rub down tomorrow. thank you guys for the help!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm not sure but bathing may not be helping as that can really dry out the skin also. Pigs love mud - given him a nice big wallow. Mud will help condition his skin. 

Liz


----------



## drdoolittle (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes, ivermectin/ivomec will get rid of mites.  You just have to know the weight of your pig so you can give the correct dosage.  Congratulations on your little guy!  He looks to be around 6-8 weeks old.  It's too bad the people you got him from didn't have any info for you.  I don't think you will want to keep him with chickens for long----if he accidentally happens to bite one and tastes it, he will go after the rest.  It would be better for him if you could get another PBP for company----cats are also good companions for pigs.  

pigs4ever.com is a great place for info on PBPs.

Here are some pictures of my piggies:




















And my favorite--little Ruby:





You can visit my website for more pictures if you would like----sippoparkfarm.weebly.com

Sorry if I kind of highjacked your thread----just wanted to help if I can.


----------



## munkeygurl (Jun 25, 2012)

thank you! I never thought of a kitty for him. He's looking much better all but for his hind legs. I keep putting different types of moisturizers on him they seem to be slowly getting better. though that was the worst part of him when we got him. I was thinking of another PBP once i make a bigger pen for them but as of right now his housing is only big enough for one.


----------



## munkeygurl (Jun 27, 2012)

I was wondering how true it is that you cannot keep two boars together?


----------



## drdoolittle (Jun 28, 2012)

It would be best not to try that.  My 2 boars had been penned next to each other for a few months and actually seemed to really like each other.  A few days ago, my younger boar pushed through the hog panels (my fault for not securing the "gate" properly) and my older boar attacked him.  Luckily I happened to be out there trimming goat hooves and put a stop to it before anything more than some bitten ears happened.  

You could still have him castrated, although I wouldn't wait much longer.  It would make him a better pet anyway, and then you could get another castrated male or even a female for a friend.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jun 29, 2012)

> I was wondering how true it is that you cannot keep two boars together?





> It would be best not to try that


It really is *NOT *a good idea! Boars can & will slash each other to bits! It can get very bloody. The only time it works really well to keep boars together is if they have been raised together since birth & there are no girls in with them. Then they will normally live happily together as bachelors. 

Liz


----------

